# New V8 beast.



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well it's done now, a new edition to the collection is coming soon this year:car:
I know some of you will think, why replace the truck for this car, and the reason is is that this car is 100% mint, all numbers match, and it is a true American muscle car:doublesho
It has been inspected and video of it happening has been watched and all the paper work is spot on:thumb: when it comes, me and my mate who has bought the car will give it weeks of detailing and it will be ready to show next year.
Hope you all like it feel free if you don't like it:wave:








:thumb:


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

My god that is beautiful! :argie: Shall be following this thread to see how it goes


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Stunning!!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

My eyes must be deceiving me as this appears to be a white car?!?!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic chum. That's stunning. What year is it? 68? Challengers always make me think of bullitt lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

One of my all time faves! Can you say Kowalski!?  keep us posted!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Stunning machine there mate 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

just had a little wee


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

tightlines said:


> just had a little wee


You should be called looselines then lol.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

That is a beast! I bet it sounds awesome


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful. Look forward to further updates as you get it up to your standard.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> My eyes must be deceiving me as this appears to be a white car?!?!


I know :doublesho great isn't it:thumb:
Now it's a 67 mustang fastback, 65 GTO, now a 1970 dodge Challanger R/T V8
All the best Muscle cars ever made






:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Was never a big fan of them, much preferred the 'cuda but that is a beauty and despite not liking them, i can see that she will be a sight to see when you are done. :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Fantastic chum. That's stunning. What year is it? 68? Challengers always make me think of bullitt lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate:thumb: it's a 1970 dodge Challanger R/T V8.
Can't wait to give it a good detail.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What stunning cars :argie:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Now that's one good looking car! I worthy replacement for that stunning truck:thumb: Reminds me of my uncles favourite car, a Plymouth barracuda, similar shape.


----------



## beetie0 (Jan 5, 2007)

I admit I love the 60's-70's muscle car era from America, so many proper muscle cars!!


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Different. I like it :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

A great set of muscle cars there, Chomgo, look forward to seeing the ongoing detailing.
Just out of interest what is the normal process for getting it over here?.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't know how ya manage to always get me, who hates American cars, to drool every time you post these up lol. Stunning new motor buddy.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

should be orange


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> should be orange


Your talking about a charger this is a challenger.:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Proper, absolutely stunning :argie::argie:


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

WOW, she's a beaut :argie::argie:


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks mint, must have cost a mint


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

bidderman1969 said:


> should be orange


Everybody and their neighbors have orange Challengers, only the people with style and class choose white. I encourage everyone to see the movie - Vanishing Point.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stu Mac said:


> That is a beast! I bet it sounds awesome


I thought the GTO sounded load, but this is amazing:argie: sounds like a c63 AMG black series on steroids, really BAD :devil:


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Got to love that, not at all jealous of your collection! 
3 iconic muscle cars you have there.

It's hard enough to find a numbers matching on most late 60's/early 70's, but a challenger, that's a real find! It looks in really nice shape too, im guessing not a survivor?
Is it a true R/T? 7.2 litre? Would this have had the option of the Hemi block? 

Oh, and tell me it's a 4 speed...:argie:

Will look forward to when it arrives and see more detail of this beauty!!


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

That looks immense. But to me the true star of that collection is the mustang:argie: Have a real soft spot for american muscle cars from that period which i find stange considering it was before i was born!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Rainey said:


> That looks immense. But to me the true star of that collection is the mustang:argie: Have a real soft spot for american muscle cars from that period which i find stange considering it was before i was born!


Your right:thumb: the Mustang is my fav:doublesho it turns heads down the motorway all the time:driver:


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

American junk.


What's it like cornering ?


Nah, just kidding, not my cup of tea but good luck.


----------



## Adz-FRS (Jul 6, 2016)

Awesome looking machine!!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb looking car!:thumb:

Have fun.:driver:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

well you sold one of my fav trucks, for one of my fav cars haha.
jealous as hell.
look forward to some more piccys!

do you buy these with a friend, or your friend is importing on your behalf?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dave-g said:


> well you sold one of my fav trucks, for one of my fav cars haha.
> jealous as hell.
> look forward to some more piccys!
> 
> do you buy these with a friend, or your friend is importing on your behalf?


Yes together we buy them:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

jon-v8 said:


> Got to love that, not at all jealous of your collection!
> 3 iconic muscle cars you have there.
> 
> It's hard enough to find a numbers matching on most late 60's/early 70's, but a challenger, that's a real find! It looks in really nice shape too, im guessing not a survivor?
> ...


It is a true R/T 7.2 litre with a 440 ****** Hemi block:devil: and yes it's a 
4 speed:car:
When it comes it will get detailed to a very high show finish, every single part of it, so it should be here around October, Nov time, it's in New York waiting to be shipped :thumb: I will make sure I will post all of it when I start:thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

That looks awesome mate well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

chongo said:


> It is a true R/T 7.2 litre with a 440 ****** Hemi block:devil: and yes it's a
> 4 speed:car:
> When it comes it will get detailed to a very high show finish, every single part of it, so it should be here around October, Nov time, it's in New York waiting to be shipped :thumb: I will make sure I will post all of it when I start:thumb:


Aaah! You beaut!! :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Is it nardo grey ?

Sweet ride, have you thought of a nickname ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

fozzy said:


> I don't know how ya manage to always get me, who hates American cars, to drool every time you post these up lol. Stunning new motor buddy.


:lol: I will pm you before I post next time so you can get a bib, and this should collect the drooling :lol::lol:


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

That is nice.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice find.

Chris


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice Chongo


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

So to all that have posted, which is your favourite ??


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> So to all that have posted, which is your favourite ??


For me chum, it's the Challenger. Absolutely love it.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mustang for me but...Challenger is a grower, I'm coming around to the colour.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Mustang for me but...Challenger is a grower, I'm coming around to the colour.


Good call mate:thumb: I knew you would like the colour, every body knows when white paint is given a very good decon that it will make a hell of a difference before I even machine polish it:doublesho
The only thing now is what LSP to go for
I might try Carpro essence, but a bit stuck on protection
Polish Angel do some good products for white:thumb: any thoughts guys:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

chongo said:


> Yes together we buy them:thumb:


Damn, wish I could persuade a mate to join me on just one like this :doublesho:lol:

Enjoy them mate :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Is it nardo grey ?
> 
> Sweet ride, have you thought of a nickname ?


Cheers mate:thumb: er not yet but maybe SLAP,


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Always liked Mustangs and still my favourite.


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

Stunning looking car you've got there, I've got a modern Challenger, my first muscle car and absolutely love it. 

Look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Bodarville said:


> Stunning looking car you've got there, I've got a modern Challenger, my first muscle car and absolutely love it.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more pictures.


Cheers pal :thumb: which one do you have:car:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Bodarville have you got any pics mate.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

How expensive is it to ship a car from the states?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> How expensive is it to ship a car from the states?


There are lots of shipping company's out there and here that charge different % 
Some classic car company's do the whole thing for you, ie find you a car, pay taxes, holding and shipping fees, and transport and then pay them a % for doing this, so it can be expensive or you can go straight to the seller, buy a car and pay shipping but it saves you paying more money to the company.
But if you go down that route, I would get a classic car inspector to give the car a thougher check and papers don't forget you haven't seen the car in the flesh so cover all angles:thumb:


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Or surprise the family with a summer holiday to America that's definitely not to look at cars


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

chongo said:


> Bodarville have you got any pics mate.


I've got a first edition 2008 SRT which has the 6.1 Hemi.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That is sex on 4 wheels, love your rims mate, did they come with the car? So what shows are you going to this year, we are entering the GTO in the Meguairs stand show in Nov at the NEC, that would a good one to win.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nice find.
> 
> Chris


Cheers Chris, very lucky on finding a car with all matching numbers and in great condition, just can't wait till it comes and the detailing begins:buffer:
In New York now awaiting shipping.:thumb:


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

chongo said:


> That is sex on 4 wheels, love your rims mate, did they come with the car? So what shows are you going to this year, we are entering the GTO in the Meguairs stand show in Nov at the NEC, that would a good one to win.


The wheels are the standard ones for the SRT, painted satin black, I don't like them in silver.

Wasn't planning on doing any big shows, hadn't really thought about it. This car was on the MMA stand at the NEC before I bought it, was covered in decals to look like a famous 70's drag racing Challenger. Birminghams about a 5 hour drive for me but picked the Challenger up from Exeter so I've done that journey before in it. Will google the NEC show to see what's what.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

There is a meet/show soon in Kendal soon, will give you a shout.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Cookies said:


> For me chum, it's the Challenger. Absolutely love it.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Likewise easy no brainer:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

SBM said:


> Likewise easy no brainer:thumb:


I did say the mustang but I could change my mind when it gets here


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

chongo said:


> I did say the mustang but I could change my mind when it gets here


I love the Mustang too but the initial right up you did here with all the history and paperwork etc all being spot on is just the icing on the cake for me :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

SBM said:


> I love the Mustang too but the initial right up you did here with all the history and paperwork etc all being spot on is just the icing on the cake for me :thumb:


I think your right SBM, the inspector has said it is one of the best cars he has done, we're all the numbers, papers, lines and engine are all genuine , and a true find, there is one and only one blemish on the paint, a tiny run near the drivers mirror, but that is getting sorted at the other end:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

That is perfect Chongo. with this sort of car and age its complete, correct, original documented history is as valuable as the car itself. You are sitting on a goldmine there my friend :thumb:

Will there be another Maximus any time soon?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

SBM said:


> That is perfect Chongo. with this sort of car and age its complete, correct, original documented history is as valuable as the car itself. You are sitting on a goldmine there my friend :thumb:
> 
> Will there be another Maximus any time soon?


Funny you should say that I was at the Merc showroom and seen a brand new c class c63 coupe:doublesho:doublesho but I was let down at the back seats, there was no head room at all:wall: am going to wait till after the transplant, then thinking of starting a business doing classic car detailing only, just have to wait and see:thumb:.
Goldmine they are, that's why they have to stay in perfect condition :thumb:


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

chongo said:


> There is a meet/show soon in Kendal soon, will give you a shout.


Cool, might be up for that. :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Bodarville said:


> Cool, might be up for that. :thumb:


I will find out and PM you. And any near your end that we are going will give you a shout:thumb:


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Welshquattro1 said:


> How expensive is it to ship a car from the states?


I imported a '99 WS6 Trans Am a few years back (the one in my avatar).

The shipping company I used was called Wavecrest in Southampton (nearest dock to me), and they arranged collection from the sellers house (Ohio), transported it to New York where it was shipped over as Ro-Ro (Roll on, Roll off like a ferry). Containers were a lot more expensive.

All in it cost me circa £830 including insurance, which I think was a bargain - until it touched British soil where the Government decided they wanted £3300 import tax out of us, which did put a spoiler on the experience. B*stards.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's why you go through the proper channels, sorry to here that mate, feckin tax.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Surely I would have paid the import tax regardless?


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

As far as I know you pay tax and the total cost of the car landed in the UK, the cost of the car, the shipping and the insurance. The tax man never loses.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Bodarville said:


> As far as I know you pay tax and the total cost of the car landed in the UK, the cost of the car, the shipping and the insurance. The tax man never loses.


Yep, IIRC, I had to prove the value of the car through the insurance/shipping paperwork (just I case I'd try and be clever and say the car was worth $300!)
In hindsight, I could have taken a massive risk and massively under valued it through the shipping company and may have got away with paying less, but then if the car rolls off the back of the ship on the way over, I'd be stuffed.
The tax was a percentage of the vehicle sale value.

Tax man thinks, if you can afford to do that, you can afford to pay this... You're hardly going to go through all that excitement to think, nah, I'll leave it thanks mate. Didn't want it anyway...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

tightlines said:


> just had a little wee


:lol::lol: just wait till you hear the sound of it:argie: you will be .......yourself all week


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just got some pics of the car waiting at New York ready to be shipped, know doubt it will be covered in contaminates, so when it comes a full decon will be required.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Such a menacing look from the front.

You're going to have to do a sound recording, pictures are good, but the sound of a 440...:argie:

By the way, it'll be filthy like mine was, something to look forward to I guess!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've just 'leaked' a little.....that is gorgeous :argie: :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

jon-v8 said:


> Such a menacing look from the front.
> 
> You're going to have to do a sound recording, pictures are good, but the sound of a 440...:argie:
> 
> By the way, it'll be filthy like mine was, something to look forward to I guess!


Will do mate:thumb: it sounds like a tank, big 440 ****** Hemi V8:doublesho


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, stunning:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Kriminal said:


> I've just 'leaked' a little.....that is gorgeous :argie: :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol: that's two people have leaked a little


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh dear!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lol. Sorry but i aint leaking but the car is cracking none the less. 😁😁😁

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

rob267 said:


> Lol. Sorry but i aint leaking but the car is cracking none the less. 😁😁😁
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, just need to pick which sealant at Waxstoct to go for:wall: which would suit the colour, don't want to use any coating at all, just want to make the white stand out a lot more:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Adamshearon (Jun 18, 2016)

*over and out*

looks good pall lets see if we can get chad looking super supreme tomorrow for #waxstock  :car:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

chongo said:


> Cheers mate, just need to pick which sealant at Waxstoct to go for:wall: which would suit the colour, don't want to use any coating at all, just want to make the white stand out a lot more:doublesho:thumb:


Multiple coats of Zaino always worked well on my 205gti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Multiple coats of Zaino always worked well on my 205gti
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate:thumb: I was thinking of that, got plenty of Z2, Z5, Z6' Z8, that's what I used on the c63 for WaxStock 2014, I will see what's on at WaxStock maybe:wall:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Adamshearon said:


> looks good pall lets see if we can get chad looking super supreme tomorrow for #waxstock  :car:


Great meeting up with you today Adam:thumb: we will get Chad looking good for waxstock:doublesho just need the weather to be on our side:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

chongo said:


> Cheers mate:thumb: I was thinking of that, got plenty of Z2, Z5, Z6' Z8, that's what I used on the c63 for WaxStock 2014, I will see what's on at WaxStock maybe:wall:


I think I did 6 coats of Zaino Z2 with ZFX on the 205 and it looked like glass. There is a specific Zaino for non lacquered paint but I have never used it Z2 works perfectly.

This was when I realised that sometimes you just can beat the old skool products!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> I think I did 6 coats of Zaino Z2 with ZFX on the 205 and it looked like glass. There is a specific Zaino for non lacquered paint but I have never used it Z2 works perfectly.
> 
> This was when I realised that sometimes you just can beat the old skool products!


6 coats Jesus, it must of looked epic:doublesho, it's true you can't beat a bit of old school:thumb: what's the non lac called? :wave:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Z3 - https://www.zainoeurope.com/collect...s/zaino-z-3-show-car-polish-for-regular-paint

I once did a test and did 12 coats on my black A6 after the 8/9th coat there was not much additional gloss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Z3 - https://www.zainoeurope.com/collect...s/zaino-z-3-show-car-polish-for-regular-paint
> 
> I once did a test and did 12 coats on my black A6 after the 8/9th coat there was not much additional gloss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The most I have done is Z5 1 coat, then 3xZ2 and it looked great on white, bought some Wolf Gang polish Enhancer and Deep Gloss Paint Sealant at Waxstoct so will give them ago and see if it any better than Zaion :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well it's finally arrived from New York, it's in the uk now just waiting for the paper work to be sorted then it will be in its new home next o the rest of them, so once it's had a good detail I will get it on soon.


----------

